# 2 channel listening room



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I recently converted a spare bedroom into a guestroom / 2 channel listening room. I have my equipment and furniture in place. After reading through this forum I have learned that layout of the room is far from being adequate. Here is a pic of my current configuration.










The entrance door and closet leaves no room for corner traps and the equipment rack and sub mess this up on the other two corners. The desk, bookcase, coffee table and ceiling fan mess up the first reflections. I am hoping to keep the desk and the bookcase in the equation and the coffee table and ceiling fan will probably go.

Here's the deal. I work in the commercial real estate field and recently had a radio station relocate to a different property we own. They took everything with them but the acoustic panels on the walls. It looks like they were professionally installed. The panels do not have any markings to determine the type of insulation that was used. Here are a few pics of the panels that I hope can be used in my application above.




























If these are workable I am the DIY type so cutting them up and recovering or making the 1" panel thicker will not be a problem.

Some more pics for a better visual of the room.





































Sorry for the long first post but thought it was necessary to evaluate properly. Much appreciation in advance for any help that can be given.

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Do I notice some nice warm glowing bottles in that rack? :T Very nice

Those panels are made of OC705 or equivalent I'm 99.99999% sure. They'll work fine in your application for a variety of things. If at all possible, I'd pull the speakers out to get them in front of the armoire. Gotta let those tubes do their single ended imaging magic!

If you must sit so close to the wall, a min of a 2-3" panel or two behind your head will help control bass at the boundary. Make smaller panels for the folding closet door. Push the rack against the front wall to allow a panel on the left wall to do it's job of catching reflections and creating some symmetry.

Bryan


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Ecir38,
First welcome I see its your first post!
Second try to place sub on wall near speakers if possible so you can blend bass better, if nothing else make sure sub has phase switch as you may need to adjust. Place panels on wall behind you and at side walls to control first reflections and go from there. Also a blanket over anything between speakers will help sound big time. If you want any other ideas email me anytime and Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

bpape said:


> Do I notice some nice warm glowing bottles in that rack? :T Very nice
> 
> Those panels are made of OC705 or equivalent I'm 99.99999% sure. They'll work fine in your application for a variety of things. If at all possible, I'd pull the speakers out to get them in front of the armoire. Gotta let those tubes do their single ended imaging magic!
> 
> ...


99.99999% OC705 that is awesome!!!! Pulling the speakers out and moving the rack is a done deal. I have some misc. panels that are the right width for the closet and left wall that are 56"H. Would centering them on the total height of the wall be a good idea or should I offset them one way or another? When I increase the thickness to 2-3" for the panel behind my seating, would it be necessary to remove the material between the pieces?

Thanks for recommendations, this should get me a good start :jiggy: and thanks for the compliments on the amp, it is a diytube set 300b hooked up to a Hagerman line and phono stage. 



superchad said:


> Ecir38,
> First welcome I see its your first post!
> Second try to place sub on wall near speakers if possible so you can blend bass better, if nothing else make sure sub has phase switch as you may need to adjust. Place panels on wall behind you and at side walls to control first reflections and go from there. Also a blanket over anything between speakers will help sound big time. If you want any other ideas email me anytime and Good luck!


I know this is not the best location for the sub but I am kind of stuck on the idea of placement. The reason being it will serve duty for an end table and place to keep the laptop setup as an audio pc with foobar2000. The sub I am looking at using is a 12" rythmik servo and amp and am hoping I will be able to control any phase problems with his kit. If this doesn't work out then I will do as you recommended. I will probably play with the idea of a blanket for the desk and coffee table. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I am loooking at recovering some of the panels I have with 100% cotton fabric. Will this be alright?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Ysif it isnt very thinck it should be accouticly transparent, I made DIY reflection panels and used a needled cotton wrap from Walmart...worked great.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

wow sorry for the typos in last post.....the keystrokes lag on this site for some reason at times, I never have this trouble anywhere else.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

After doing more reading I decided that the desk should probably come out of the room. Here is the new layout I am thinking of.










The panels will be the yellow things. I haven't built any of the panels yet. I have material coming for the panel behind the sofa and will put this one up first. The panels on the side walls are just a thought right now, how does this size and placement look? 

I have built a little smaller one of these that will be used in the ceiling corners since I don't have too many options for traps. 
http://www.realtraps.com/p_tri-corner.htm

Any feedback on this or adding more treatment is welcomed, Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You're getting there. If you can get 4" or a gap behind the 3" behind your head that will help. I'd also see what you can do about building something 'chunk style' for the 2 front corners. While the tri-corner panels are good at dealing with all 3 room dimensions, they're simply not large enough and not thick enough to reach down into the bottom end well.

Bryan


----------

